# عاجل جدا : تجمع بعض الشباب الغير مسيحيين امام كنيسه الانبا اثناسيوس بالسيوف بالاسكندريه



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

الكاتب : KOKOMAN ​ 
عاجل جدا : تجمع بعض الشباب الغير مسيحيين امام كنيسه الانبا اثناسيوس بالسيوف بالاسكندريه ومحاوله اقتحامها يزعمون بوجود شاب مسيحى داخل الكنيسه قام بالمشاجره معهم ويريدون اقتحام الكنيسه تجمع يصل إلى 300 شاب بأسلحه بيضاء وسيوف وعند تجمع بعض شباب الكنيسه للتصدى لهؤلاء ومنعهم من اقتحام الكنيسه ذهبوا هؤلاء الشباب الغير مسيحيين وهم يتوعدون 
بالعوده مره اخرى للعثور على هذا الشاب داخل الكنيسه وتم طلب الجيش لحمايه الكنيسه ولم يجىء الجيش حتى هذا الوقت ​ 
سنتابعكم بالتفاصيل بعض قليل ​ 
المصدر ​ 
منتدى الانبا بولا ​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

الخبر ده اكيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

_دى كنيستى يا مرموره _​


----------



## sony_33 (2 يونيو 2011)

*????????????? *​


----------



## sony_33 (2 يونيو 2011)

*كنيسة السيوف محدش يقدر يمسها*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *كنيسة السيوف محدش يقدر يمسها*​


 _دلوقتى مافيش حاجه يا سونى _​


----------



## sony_33 (2 يونيو 2011)

*ولو فية متقلقش رجالة السيوف يكلوهم حيين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2011)

*يا رب ارحمنا من القرف ده بقى 
متابعه وربنا يستر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *ولو فية متقلقش رجالة السيوف يكلوهم حيين*​


 _طبعا يا سونى احنا فدا كنيستنا _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رب ارحمنا من القرف ده بقى *
> *متابعه وربنا يستر*


 

_ربنا موجود _​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

_*ربنا يكون معاكم ويحافظ على بيته متابع*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

ربنا قادر يحمي كنيسته وكل اولاده
مش تقلق يا كوكو
ربنا معاكم ويحميكم ويقويكم​


----------



## girgis2 (2 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يسترها معاكم
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2011)

*متابع بقلق .................*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

_نشكر المسيح يا اخوتى الوضع الان هدوء تام _​


----------



## sony_33 (2 يونيو 2011)

*يا مايكل انت قلقت الناس وقلقتنى انا كمان 
لو فى حاجة اكيد اخويا حيبقى هناك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

يارب الموضوع يفضل هادي وكل القلق يزول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا مايكل انت قلقت الناس وقلقتنى انا كمان *​
> 
> 
> 
> *لو فى حاجة اكيد اخويا حيبقى هناك*​


 
_الموضوع ده يا سونى كان الساعه 10_
_وكنا موجودين لغايه الساعه 11.15 وبعد كده _
_جت عربيه مليانه سلفيين وسألوا على الشباب اللى كان متجمع وكان عايز يقتحم الكنيسه بسبب ان فى شاب جوه الكنيسه وعايزين يتشاجروا معاه قولنالهم ان الشباب ده مشى من قدام الكنيسه وفى منهم موجود على كافتيريا سهر الليالى شارع 16 والعربيه وقفت هناك قدام الكافيتريا بعد كده واحد من  خدام الكنيسه قالوا بلاش تجمع علشان الموضوع مايكبرش اكتر وكل واحد روح على بيته بس كده _​


----------



## sony_33 (2 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا يا صديقى
وانا متاكد ان شباب السيوف وابعد شوية كدة وانت رايح على كويرى العوايد يقدرو يدافعو عن الكنيسة
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يونيو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *شكرا يا صديقى*
> 
> *وانا متاكد ان شباب السيوف وابعد شوية كدة وانت رايح على كويرى العوايد يقدرو يدافعو عن الكنيسة*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
_ربنا موجود يا ريس وهو القادر يحمى كنيسته_
_ والانبا اثناسيوس حامى الايمان _​


----------



## sony_33 (4 يونيو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jwXlmZNgOvw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بيت ايل (4 يونيو 2011)

الانبا الاثناسيوس حامى الايمان هو يحمى كنيسته


----------



## SALVATION (4 يونيو 2011)

دول شوية فأران يتبهون بالتجمع 
الله يرحم قسم الرمل تانى كان مفيش فيهم حد ليه صوت
رئيس المباحث وائل الكومى كان مستتهم فى بيتهم ههههههه
وهو متهم الان بقتل متظاهرين
نشكر يسوع 
الموضوع انتهى على خير​


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يحمى كنيسته ويحمى ولادها 
آمين​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يونيو 2011)

الرب معنا اهلك الظالمين


----------



## Thunder Coptic (5 يونيو 2011)

الجيش لحمايه الكنيسه ولم يجىء الجيش حتى هذا الوقت 

والجيش مجاش لية ولا مستنى لما يولعو فى الكنيسة ويقتلو الشباب وبعدين ييجو يرمموها 

ماخلاص خربت


----------



## داود 2010 (6 يونيو 2011)

ولا تشغل بالك اكيد دولة مختلين عقليا


----------



## bilseka (6 يونيو 2011)

*يحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك لاني انا معك يقول الرب
ملناش غيرك
كفاية كده 
اتصرف انت بقه*​


----------



## ماهر الشريف (6 يونيو 2011)

هذا الخبر كاذب والفديو دة ملفق 
طيب مافيش صورة ولا حتى تصوير فيديو بالموبايل 
على فكرة انا من السيوف ومفيش حاجة من دية حصلات بالعكس شباب السلفين وشباب المنطقة من المسلمين كانو بيحمو الكنيسة ايام الثورة


----------



## ماهر الشريف (6 يونيو 2011)

خبر كاذب


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2011)

ماهر الشريف قال:


> خبر كاذب


 

_ههههههههههههه _
_لا تعليق _
_هو انت من الكنيسه علشان تقول كاذب ولا مش كاذب _
_وبعدين انا كنت واقف شخصيا لما حصل الموضوع ده _
_ربنا يرحمنا من امثالك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2011)

ماهر الشريف قال:


> هذا الخبر كاذب والفديو دة ملفق
> طيب مافيش صورة ولا حتى تصوير فيديو بالموبايل
> على فكرة انا من السيوف ومفيش حاجة من دية حصلات بالعكس شباب السلفين وشباب المنطقة من المسلمين كانو بيحمو الكنيسة ايام الثورة


 
_يلا مع السلامه مش عايز اشوفك هنا تانى _
_لما تبقى من السيوف بجد_
_ وعارف الموضوع ابقى ارجع وقول الحقيقيه _​


----------



## انجي حنا (6 يونيو 2011)

*احلى حاجة قلتها
ربنا موجود
متتخافش احنا هنصلى وربنا هيتصرف*


----------

